# My 2019 Oregon BULL elk mount !!!!



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Got my bull back form my OR hunt last fall, he is on the wall now and i love my living room. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice bull - thank goodness for vaulted ceilings when it comes to elk! Was that a general unit or from one of their limited areas?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That guy looks mad.

Very nice bull.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

MWScott72 said:


> Nice bull - thank goodness for vaulted ceilings when it comes to elk! Was that a general unit or from one of their limited areas?


He was on public land but i was hunting with an outfitter and we were hiked up one of their leased canyons and was able to see into public land and they came out of the woods to feed on the public side. Took a poke at him from 500 yards over the canyon and he fell over there. We went over at night and gutted him and ties him to a tree hoping bears would not drag him off. Next morning we walking in in the daylight we found we crossed right over an old logging road so we grabbed a chainsaw and cut out enough to get a little NISSAN truck down the road and was able to drag him to the truck and remove hole, made life so much easier when we could quarter him out and cut all the meat while he was hanging in the shed. We def lucked out on that one:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome!

I remember your post about this bull. Knocked the outfitters spotter over when you fired.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Great looking mount! congrats!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

The bull is no "points" trophy but he is a **** good trophy to me, and I never thought I would be able to have a trophy wall in my house , especially with an elk on it , so I feel extremely grateful and privilaged. AND my future wife is completely on board with it and likes it, she may be lying for my sake but I am gona run with it :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Bull! wall looks good.


----------

